# Weeks Bay Reserve (Fish River) - Fairhope, AL 3/26



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Took my dad out for his first kayak fishing trip to Fish River today. I was using my Castaway 116 and since it was calm my dad was using my 8ft yak that I use to bring my baits out while surf fishing. We paddled around a while then went under the bridge. We caught a few croakers and all of a sudden we started hitting the reds. We caught about 25 redsin total with the largest being about 22inches within 3 hours.We ended up taking our limit home of reds. Used light gear(10 lb test with no sinkerand dead shrimp. Great day on the water. 

Forgive the black mark in the pictures. I have a waterproof camera bag and the lens was getting cut off.

My dad in a little kayak.










Little croaker










First little red of the day for my dad










My first red of the season in my kayak










I know its cheap, but I love my yak


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice, if your getting reds that frequent under the bridge then i believe its about time to start hitting some of my spot around weeks bay then and hope the bruisers are back and hungry. PS you should go alittle up fish river after 7pm. There are still some good fish holding less than 1 mile into it


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job. Those rat reds may be small but they're spunky.



Alex


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Heading back tomorrow afternoon to see if I can catch some more. You are so right, those little reds fight like crazy!!!


----------

